# 10 Unique Things to do in Vietnam



## harry_won (Nov 5, 2016)

Vietnam has a special place in my heart. There are definitely more than 10 things to do in Vietnam.  Vietnam has some of the best food I have eaten and the most amazing natural scenery. Special, Vietnamese are very friendly, easy-going and always smiling.
1. Listen to Hue’s Folk Song
2. Cooking Class in Vietnam
3. Enjoy sunbathing and swimming on beautiful beaches of Vietnam (such as Danang, Nha Trang, Nui Ne, etc.).
4. Explore Hoi An’s ancient streets, which are filled with historic building, tailors and boutiques; and delectable cuisine.
5. Have a bowl of steaming hot noodle (so-called “pho”) in Hanoi or Saigon (Ho Chi Minh City).
6. Have a cyclo drive around the Old Quarter of Hanoi.
7. Head for Dalat – paradise of honeymooners with old French colonial villas, cool weather and romantic setting of lakes and hills.
8. Relish some fresh fruits at the orchards or floating markets of Mekong River Delta.
9. Take part in bustling ambiance of traditional Tet holiday (Lunar New Year Festival).
10.     Visit cool mountainous area of Sapa and interact with local ethnic minorities.
Enjoy trip with Vietnam!


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 5, 2016)

haha I remember when I was in Vietnam! I started a radio station.


----------



## harry_won (Nov 5, 2016)

very interesting!!!


----------



## waltky (Nov 5, 2016)

Watch out for the kraits...

... dey can kill ya.


----------



## harry_won (Nov 5, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 5, 2016)

Sounds interesting enough. Glad that place is doing great now. Tough place years back, and crooked weak politicians killed us in that hole. Peace is the answer always, and wars should not be waged at the expense of our American culture here or their cultures over there.  They look like a very humble people now. They have a beautiful country.


----------



## harry_won (Nov 5, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Sounds interesting enough. Glad that place is doing great now. Tough place years back, and crooked weak politicians killed us in that hole. Peace is the answer always, but not at the expense of our American culture here or their cultures over there.  They look like a very humble people now. They have a beautiful country.


are you coming vietnam?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 5, 2016)

harry_won said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds interesting enough. Glad that place is doing great now. Tough place years back, and crooked weak politicians killed us in that hole. Peace is the answer always, but not at the expense of our American culture here or their cultures over there.  They look like a very humble people now. They have a beautiful country.
> ...


. Would be nice, but no not me..  Just a peasant here now, so world travel not in my plans for the near future.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 5, 2016)

I have never been to Vietnam, but a lot of other places in Asia.  My mother is from Singapore.  My wife, son, and I are spending two weeks in Thailand next year.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 5, 2016)

harry_won said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds interesting enough. Glad that place is doing great now. Tough place years back, and crooked weak politicians killed us in that hole. Peace is the answer always, but not at the expense of our American culture here or their cultures over there.  They look like a very humble people now. They have a beautiful country.
> ...


. Had to correct my post above... I added that Peace is always the answer, and wars should not be waged at the expense of our American culture here, nor at the expense of the cultures over there.


----------



## harry_won (Nov 7, 2016)

I think, you should visit vietnam


----------



## harry_won (Nov 11, 2016)

What is this????????


----------

